
The Wheels Come Off Ofo as Another Tech Megatrend Stumbles - exotree
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/the-wheels-come-off-ofo-as-another-tech-megatrend-stumbles/
======
taude
Having just been to Shanghai recently, it's amazing how well their bike
sharing programs work, compared to where I live in the U.S. in a major city
like Boston.

I used MoBikes over there so much at like $.15/hour. It was always convenient
(unlike finding a BluBike Station here).

I really wish we could advance more with urban transport around here.

